# i am welsh so will need some help,lol



## wife

ok,hi everyone,the forum looks good,the way you all hunt is a little different to the way we do over here,i will introduce myself on here and if a moderator feels he wants to move this i will understand,my name is kev,i own 7 dogs at the moment and do all types of hunting,will put some pics up as soon as i know where to put them up,some help or instructions would be great,speak to all soon,keep hunting


----------



## R y a n

Hi Kev

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Forum! :welcome:

New South Wales is quite a jump from over here! What kind of hunting and fishing do you do? What is getting access to property like over there? How common is hunting?

Feel free to look around! I'll be back later to chat about getting pics posted up here unless someone else beats me to it!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## wife

R y a n said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Forum! :welcome:
> 
> New South Wales is quite a jump from over here! What kind of hunting and fishing do you do? What is getting access to property like over there? How common is hunting?
> 
> Feel free to look around! I'll be back later to chat about getting pics posted up here unless someone else beats me to it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


hi there ryan, when i say south wales i mean south wales as in greatbritain, was not sure if you meant elsewhere,loads of mountains over here , do all sorts of hunting over here mate,if i am not doing it i am thinking about it,i do alot of lamping with lurchers for fox and rabbit and hare,the goverment over here have now made it illegal to take fox,hare with a lurcher but you can still take them with the gun so we always take a gun with us and the lurchers get to bring the fox back or hare,i am sure you all know what i mean,lol,we also do alot of digging for fox,again this has been made illegal over here but there is a loop hole in the law that allows you to put a terrier to ground to fox for the protection of game,we also do alot of ferreting for rabbits and ratting,all types of shooting for pigeons,crow,pheasent,duck,types of fishing i do is everything besides fly fishing,geting access to ground can be quite hard,its a case of if you know the farmers as freinds they will allow you on there land,i am quite lucky as i have worked on farms and have plenty of ground with some ground being a good 8 hour journey away,but i live close to the top of a mountain and have miles of ground on my doorstep,i have at the moment russels and lurchers,explain if you can for me to post pics and i will put some pics up,speak soon mate,keep hunting :beer:


----------



## Norm70

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

Hope you can figure out how to send some pics i would like to see them! :beer:


----------



## MRN

Wife

Welcome. You live in one of the neatest places. My wife has family in the Abegevenny area. Driving over there with the tall hedges and narrow winding roads (and on the wrong side of the road) has left my butt permanently puckered. I'd love to see what ever pictures of the country you can post.

M.


----------



## wife

I AM HUNTING IN ABBA TODAY FUNNILY ENOUGH,GO ON ALOT OF FARMS UP THERE,SMALL WoRLD,WHERE IN ABBA MATE DO THEY LIVE,also is it ok for me to put photos up on this thread,if not what part shall i put them up on,cheers,kev


----------



## Bobm

what are lurchers?


----------



## fireball

The lurcher is a silent hunting dog used for hunting and running down game. Usually a cross between a greyhound (sometimes a whippet or saluki) and other breeds. The lurcher is not a breed of dog but a type, produced by customising the greyhound to the specific needs of the lurcher owner.


----------



## R y a n

wife said:


> I AM HUNTING IN ABBA TODAY FUNNILY ENOUGH,GO ON ALOT OF FARMS UP THERE,SMALL WPRLD,WHERE IN ABBA MATE DO THEY LIVE,also is it ok for me to put photos up on this thread,if not what part shall i put them up on,cheers,kev


Sure you can post pictures to this thread....

I'd love to see examples of all the different birds and deer you shoot!

Ryan


----------



## wife

pic of my lurcher which has alot of bull blood in him was bred for bigger stuff and does do rabbit and other small game as well
http://img312.imageshack.us/img312/2647 ... allbj3.jpg

--I edited your post to show you how it is done... check out my code below by clicking the "Edit" button on this post!

--Cheers
--Ryan


----------



## R y a n

wife said:


> pic of my lurcher which has alot of bull blood in him was bred for bigger stuff and does do rabbit and other small game as well
> http://img312.imageshack.us/img312/2647 ... allbj3.jpg


The way to display the pic like this... is to put the following at the beginning:










That will have it display on this thread. Or you can just highlight the entire URL and click the "IMG" button you see when typing up the reply!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## wife

cheers ryan i will give it a go,i am not to clever on the computer so will have to be patient,lol,if i get stuck i will ask the kids,they know more than me








your a top man ryan mate,god i am a computer genius,the other dog in the pic is a lurcher but is a collie cross greyhound,they use collie blood for the intelligence and they are also good for stamina,will put some more pics up of lurchers and a few greyhounds we use for working and breeding,greyhounds are good for hunting but they tire quicker,this is the reason we sacrifice some speed for other blood to get different type of lurchers,the most common cross over here now is the bull cross for its determination and they do not give up on long nights and go running on after some dogs are tired,salukis are used as well for there stamina in lurcher crosses and these are popuar for hares, a pic of a big greyhound dog we only just lost when out on foxes,he died of a heart attack but he died with the fox in his mouth which was 1 good way to go,he died enjoying what he done best,died in the field,was a good dog and jumped any fences for the fun of it and also caught rabbit with ease


----------



## wife

a pic of some lurchers after we had a fox which had been taking alot of pheasents on a freinds farm,this fox took alot of pheasents and the farmer was glad to see it dead


















-- I edited this last pic as it is probably not appropriate for this site.. :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Hey mate

Just a quick fyi on the photos.... I edited the last one to break the link, as the photo is probably a bit too controversial on this site.

How about a pic of bird hunting?

Thanks for understanding! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## wife

fully understand mate if i put any others up and you edit them , a good day on the birds below 
:beer:


----------



## Bobm

Some powerful looking dogs :beer:


----------



## jhegg

Are those rooks and pigeons or black ducks and grey ducks?


----------



## wife

crows and pigeons mate,every year we have some good days on them once they cut the fields another pic of a good day


----------



## MSG Rude

This is great! I love the lingo too. Nice looking dogs. I do have to ask though. What do you do with the crows?


----------



## wife

the crows mate feed the ferrets and the pigeons feed myself and the dogs,a pic of the ferrets below after they bolted a few rats for the russels









another pic of a ferret and a mink together,plan is to breed them and keep some young ones out of the litter


----------



## Turner

Cool pictures, and like hearing about your style of hunting over there. What may I ask do you do with the rats?


----------



## KJH

The biggest pheasants I've ever seen were in Wales and Scotland. The folks I talked with there said no one hunts them. I'm glad you have a go of it because all I could think of was hunting when I was there last.


----------



## njsimonson

Great Thread. Welcome Kev.

Those are some interesting dogs...and I thought WIREHAIRS were homely.  Just kidding. Keep the posts coming, between pigeon crow and rat hunting, this is only going to get better!

When I was in Norway, I was told the same thing, there were some good pop's of pheasants in the south and east, but not many pheasant hunters.


----------



## wife

i give the rats to the ferrets,they are immune to rat bites and in the wild the polecat which is whrere they come from will hunt rat,when my ferrets do get bit they do not even swell up or get infected,some more pics of my russels with a load of squirrels ,we hunt squirrels every year in the winter a ssoon as the leaves come off the trees,we poke the nests and get them on the move,we could easily shoot them but we prefer to get them with the dogs,we do take a gun but only to fire a shot next to them when they have gone up a tall tree and frozen solid on a branch and refuse to move,a pic below


----------



## wife

a pic of a few hours out with a freind ,we managed to get a few rabbits and 1 hare,those hares sure can move,the dog on the left was 12 years of age in the photo,he is still with us today but is now retired,he caught the hare but when we seen it we thought it was a rabbit,if i had known it was a hare i would not of let him run it as it could of killed him with him being the age he was,luckily he was ok and the only thing i could of done to stop him or try and stop him from chasing was to turn the lamp off,this could of resulted in him running into a obstacle in the field,it was a good run either way but the old dog slept for a week after we got home,bunnys are fair game for him and he catches these easily enough,hares are a different game altogether and you need a good dog and a fit dog for hares,a pic below at the end of the night


----------



## wife

another pic below of some rabbits we shot,we used one of my russels to bolt them out of cover and shot them with shotguns,i do not like shooting rabbits but it was a job that i had been asked to do on a farm,and it was a case of it had to be done to reduce the numbers,we had alot of rabbits off this farm using the dogs to bolt them out of cover,my preferred method is using lurchers to catch them but the ground was unsuitable for the lurchers


----------



## wife

another pic of a good day out doing some fox control with the russels
,the fox was shot and is dead in the pic,we reward the dogs by letting them have a shake of it after,not many dogs no more over here that will work a fox,russels have been spoilt over here and most are pets and the working blood has all but gone in but a few belonging to genuine terrier lads who still keep the working russel going strong









--wife I edited this pic... as it is not appropriate for this website

--Ryan


----------



## wife

talking about pheasents,i found this photo,it was took on a day when we was shooting pigeons out of oak trees,they were feeding on the acorns and while we were shooting a few pheasents went past,they went down well when cooked and eaten by myself and finished off with a few cold beers


----------



## Cyrus

You posted a picture of a ferret and a mink that you plan to breed. I was curious if a ferret and a mink will cross breed or do you breed ferret to ferret and mink to mink.

Interesting learning about your way of hunting.


----------



## MRN

wife said:


> I AM HUNTING IN ABBA TODAY FUNNILY ENOUGH,GO ON ALOT OF FARMS UP THERE,SMALL WoRLD,WHERE IN ABBA MATE DO THEY LIVE,also is it ok for me to put photos up on this thread,if not what part shall i put them up on,cheers,kev


Kev, 
It was a farm somewhere in the boondocks. There was a mountain (hill) nearby - went up to the top and there was a nice lookout and vistor center. I'd have to have a map to give you better information. We traveled around and went to lots of old castle ruins. That's cool stuff to us folk. All the neices and nephews spoke welsh. Very cool. One of the neighboring farms had an enormous pheasant cage, so hunting must be a big thing around there.

Neat pictures. Thanks for joining the forum.

M.


----------



## kevin.k

very interesting to here/see about your way of hunting/life

happy hunting :beer:


----------



## wife

wife said:


> another pic of a good day out doing some fox control with the russels
> ,the fox was shot and is dead in the pic,we reward the dogs by letting them have a shake of it after,not many dogs no more over here that will work a fox,russels have been spoilt over here and most are pets and the working blood has all but gone in but a few belonging to genuine terrier lads who still keep the working russel going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --wife I edited this pic... as it is not appropriate for this website
> 
> --Ryan


fuly understand mate,will keep it to birds ,rabbits,squirrels,fish and just me holding fox up or deer,will keep the dogs on fox ones off here,cheers ryan for being patient with me, i enjoy the site and dont want to offend anyone and cause any upset,keep hunting ,kev


----------



## wife

MRN said:


> wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM HUNTING IN ABBA TODAY FUNNILY ENOUGH,GO ON ALOT OF FARMS UP THERE,SMALL WoRLD,WHERE IN ABBA MATE DO THEY LIVE,also is it ok for me to put photos up on this thread,if not what part shall i put them up on,cheers,kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev,
> It was a farm somewhere in the boondocks. There was a mountain (hill) nearby - went up to the top and there was a nice lookout and vistor center. I'd have to have a map to give you better information. We traveled around and went to lots of old castle ruins. That's cool stuff to us folk. All the neices and nephews spoke welsh. Very cool. One of the neighboring farms had an enormous pheasant cage, so hunting must be a big thing around there.
> 
> Neat pictures. Thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> M.
Click to expand...

the place you are on about is called the sugar loaf,its only 13 miles away from where i live and takes 15,20 mins to get there by car from my house,i can actually see the mountain you went to from my window as i type on here,i have lots of hunting freinds in abba and do a good bit of hunting myself up there,when you speak to your relatives next mention to them that you sopke to someone in cwmbran,will put some pics up soon when i go up there in the next few weeks,speak soon,kev,a pic below of a good days fishing,my brother has his own lakes which is lucky for me as i do not have to pay to fish,the fish in the pic below are carp,its a big sport over here and i do a fair bit in the summer


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Great pics


----------



## wife

cheers sasha and abby,at the time of here is when the cod season starts,everyweekend people go out and do beachcasting or go out to sea on a boat in the search for some good size cod,i also enjoy a bit of sea fishing,do you do much sea fishing over there,also what type of fish can you catch in the sea over there and how do catch them,bait or lures,a pic below of a 11lb cod i had


----------



## wife

Cyrus said:


> You posted a picture of a ferret and a mink that you plan to breed. I was curious if a ferret and a mink will cross breed or do you breed ferret to ferret and mink to mink.
> 
> Interesting learning about your way of hunting.


a ferret and a mink will cross breed,i will get back to you as soon as i can find a pic of the offspring and the name of it,the resulting offspring are the same as a mule,no good for breeding off,cannot breed of them,will find the pic and put it up,keep hunting,kev


----------



## wife

R y a n said:


> wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM HUNTING IN ABBA TODAY FUNNILY ENOUGH,GO ON ALOT OF FARMS UP THERE,SMALL WPRLD,WHERE IN ABBA MATE DO THEY LIVE,also is it ok for me to put photos up on this thread,if not what part shall i put them up on,cheers,kev
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can post pictures to this thread....
> 
> I'd love to see examples of all the different birds and deer you shoot!
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

hi mate,this is 1 of the deer we hunt over here,its a fallow deer,they were legal to hunt with dogs at 1 time not no longer,this 1 in the pic was took with the dogs when it was legal,will put up some pics of other deer that we have over here as well,keep hunting








what type of deer do you have over there and how do you hunt them,dogs,guns ?are bows legal over there for taking animals as i have heard that some people hunt with cross bows


----------



## njsimonson

Most of us on this site are from the upper midwest portion of the United States. A good 1500 miles or so from any sea fishing. I'm sure a few of us get out once in a while on vacation, but for the most part we're stuck to lake and river fishing in this part of the world.

Don't let MoCarp see those carpin' pictures...he'll simply go CRAZY with jealousy. LOL.

Is there much for trout fishing in Wales?


----------



## wife

Hybrids between Mustelidae. Khonorik.
khonorik

In 1976-1979 a well-known Russian zoologist Dr. Dmitry Ternovsky from Novosibirsk worked about hybridization of different species of Mustelidae family: furo (Mustela putorius forma furo), wild polecat (Mustela putorius), steppe polecat (Mustela eversmanni), European mink (Mustela (Lutreola) lutreola), Siberian weasel (Mustela sibirica) and others. At the result he bred hybrids of furo and steppe polecat (named "khofuter": "kho-" from "horjok" which means "ferret" and "polecat" in Russian + "-fu-" - furo + "-ter" - from Ternovsky), furo and European mink (named "funoter": "fu-"=furo + "-no-"="norka"=mink in Russian + "-ter"), Siberian weasel and steppe polecat ("kohhosik": "ko-"="kolonok"=Siberian weasel = "-ho-"="horjok") and many others. But the most famous hybrid was the hybrid of polecat and European mink, named "khonorik". Khonorik was bred in 1978, its parents were a hybrid male of polecat (wild x steppe) and a female of European mink and thus it was a hybrid of three species. Later on khonoriks were bred from thoroughbred wild polecat and European mink.

Khonorik looks like a mink and a little like a dark sable: black guard hairs, brown undercoat. The ears are significantly larger than those of a mink and are edged by a light strip, like the ears of a polecat. Adult khonoriks are bigger than their parents. They can swim very well like minks and burrow food like polecats. Their temperament is very aggressive and they can hardly be domesticated. Male khonoriks have hybrid sterility whereas females are fertile.

Khonoriks caused a sensation in different exhibitions in many countries, were repeatedly awarded in shows in USSR and popularized by mass media because of their unusual fur, more qualitative than that of minks. They were breeding khonoriks in the experimental biological stations and in some fitch farms during some years. But because the breeding of these animals was very difficult and the population of European mink has decreased, it turned out that the breeding was inexpedient and so it was stopped.

The word "khonorik" sounds more attractive and euphonic in the Russian language than the word "horjok" (i.e. ferret) does, therefore some ferret vendors say: "my animals are not ferrets, but khonoriks, a cross between a ferret and a mink" even now. In addition some journalists show their ignorance and write about ferrets as about khonoriks.will try and get a pic up as soon as possible


----------



## wife

got the pic of a mink cross ferret for you,fingers crossed if ours breed i will have one,it will not be any good for ferreting to rabbits but i use ferrets for my squirrel control over here,once a squirrel has been chased to ground a ferret will not always tackle it,i have 2 ferrets that will and they were hard come by and it took alot of ferrets before i managed to get one that would tackle a squirrel in a hole,i have watched with a torch many ferrets go in and walk away from a squirrel amongst some stones,the pic below


----------



## wife

njsimonson said:


> Most of us on this site are from the upper midwest portion of the United States. A good 1500 miles or so from any sea fishing. I'm sure a few of us get out once in a while on vacation, but for the most part we're stuck to lake and river fishing in this part of the world.
> 
> Don't let MoCarp see those carpin' pictures...he'll simply go CRAZY with jealousy. LOL.
> 
> Is there much for trout fishing in Wales?


yes mate,trout fishing is big over here,most people fly fish for them but some do spin for them,they can also be caught on float rods and on worm ,maggot,there is a river close to my house and there are plenty of 1lb 2lb fish in there,there are plenty of 10lb fish to be caught and some bigger,a pic below of some 2lb,and 3lb fish i had last time i was out after trout


----------



## wife

how big do the carp get over there?


----------



## Turner

Your pictures and stories are great. It is really fun to hear the way things are done over there. Those are some nice trout. As far as your carp question, I grew up on the Mississippi River down on the Illinois and Missouri border, the carp down there can get well up into the 3 to 4 foot range. My Grandfather used to tell the story about running his trot lines one morning and bringing up a carp and its head was on side of the john boat and the tail broke the surface on the other side before it straightened the hook and swam away. 
Keep the pictures and information on the different ways you guys hunt over there coming.


----------



## wife

its amazing to speak to someone who grew up on that river,the closest i have ever been to it is watching it on t.v.do you get pike and perch over there,if so how big do they get ,a pic below of some small carp which are in a small place where we fish on a freinds farm,its great in the summer as its 14,000 feet above sea level and the view is great,on a clear day you can look across and see bristol which is in england
















these are only small fish and they can reach up to 50lb in weight over here,i have not been that lucky to catch one that size though,but its good fun trying


----------



## Guest

It is rumored that in 1938, Ernest Hemmingway caught a carp and chose not to write about it! :lol:


----------



## Bobm

Chris needs to send him a Nodak hat, hes gonna get a bad sunburn, unfortunately I know from experience :lol:

Cool pics,

I saw your fox hunting pics in the top secret moderator forum and they were pretty cool also.

Those ferrets and little Jack Russells must be a kick to see in action.

Is there any big game like deer to hunt there?


----------



## wife

last summer i payed the price for not wearing a hat in the sun,my head was sore as hell,lol,there is plenty of deer to hunt over here and in the last few years we have had wild boar,the goverment say they must of escaped from meat farms and over the years they have bred,although deer are no longer legal over here to hunt with dogs there are still alot of lads who still hunt them,most use rifles and look forward to the season for the deer,i will post the pics to ryan of the russels in action and if he agrees with me putting them up i will put them up,i am more of a dog man myself and although i do enjoy shooting birds i prefer to hunt all other animals with dogs,what is popular over here is working a few beagles or hounds of some description through patches of cover or small plantations and surrounding the wood with guns every 100 yards,this can account for alot of foxes and a freind of mine who has his own pack of hounds and has alot of followers woth guns has had up to 24 foxes in 1 day,4s,to 8s are quite common every week,i do go with a few packs and although i do have rifles and shotguns i take the russels and my mates patterdales and if they run a fox to ground which they do most weeks we then stay there and put a russel or patterdale to ground and either the dog will bolt the fox to a gun that is with us or we sometimes have to dig anything form 3 feet deep to 16 feet deep to get to the dog and the fox,some digs are worse than others depending on what type of ground you are digging on,only recently we dug for 3 days to a dog which got stuck and sadly when reached the dog it had suffocated they say only the good die young and this was the case with this dog,a pic below of a fox that we managed to push out of a field of uncut maize(sweetcorn),it was a large field around 40 acres and we ran the hounds through there for 30 mins,the farmer whos ground we was on had been losing alot of lambs and the fox was in the field giving the dogs a good run,it tried to make a slip out of the corner after 30 mins and fell to a mate who shot it cleanly with a heavy load with his shotgun,the fox was in great condition and had been feeding well on the farmers lambs,a pic below








another fox that was shot when out with the lamp,we also bagged a few rabbits with the gun,again i do not like shooting rabbits but on this night the farmer came with us as it was a case of pestcontrol and he said if it aint a sheep or a cow shoot it,i could not bring myself to pull the trigger so i held the lamp and my mate shot the rabbits,they were not wasted however and were given to the dogs as dog food,pic below


----------



## wife

could someone tell me what you have over there to hunt with dogs or shoot,do you have fox over there,does anyone hunt racoons?goundhogs,what are these groundhogs,any pics,i have heard of people that they are a pest,do they live above ground or below ground,do many hunt squirrels or rabbits ,rats over there,or any other animals,we are limited to what we have over here to hunt with dogs and we do not have much to hunt anyway so we make the most of things,i am guessing you have rabbits over there but i think you call them cotton tails or something,is there any difference between our rabbits and these cotton tails,do you have hares?does anyone hunt rats with dogs,sorry to ask these questions but i am interested to hear how you hunt,hope someone can answer a few of my questons,keep hunting,kev


----------



## Norm70

Over here in North Dakota most of our hunting dogs are used for hunting birds. Phesants, Geese, Ducks, sharptail and ruffed grouse. It is illegal to hunt deer with dog over here. I guess i do not know if it is to hunt rabbits? There is not alot of raccon hunting in Nodak although some people still do it. I think your pigeon hunting would compare to our dove hunting, I think.

Phesants are very big over here especially in the upper midwest. people come from miles around to hunt phesants in North Dakota

Do you hunt waterfowl over there?

Fishingwise walleyes are the big sport fish in north dakota. But you can also get pike, perch, trout, bluegills, crappies, and of course carp. One thing you have rpobably never tried is ice fishing which is also big in North Dakota. If you ever get a chance to you should try it you will be hooked. :beer:


----------



## wiskodie1

WOW I think this is the best post I have read on nodak so far. Love all the pics and info on your hunting style. Ours is a lot different. As for hunting up here, well&#8230; there is really no end to it. we got just about everything you could want, white tail deer, mule deer, antelope, pheasant, grouse, goose, duck, sand hill crane, dove, crow, fox, coyote, *****, cotton tail, jack rabbit(hare), beaver. And just on the other side of the river in Minnesota there are more lakes then you can fish in a lifetime, plus a bit of most of everything we have in North Dakota add to that black bear, moose, great squirrel hunting, porcupine, and I'm sure I'm still missing a bunch of stuff. We don't hunt much with dogs except birds. But that's only because most of us have never even heard of the type of hunting you do on your side of the pond. man I would love to see those dogs of yours in action. As for what we hunt with, well most of our game dies from shotgun or rifle. But bow hunting is also big up here. as for offshore deep sea fishing, I'm lucky enough to say that I get to do more then most, as I work offshore in the gulf of Mexico. Yellow fin tuna are my favorite. Talk about a fighting fish, then there are also, black fin tuna, Durango, dolphin, just to name a few. As for bait I use a 5 inch broom handle with a welding rod shoved down the center of it and a couple hooks hanging off the back, cover it with duct tape to give it a bit of class, fish just love the bling and then skip it across the top of the water at night, looks like a flying fish and the tuna go crazy, 100 pound fish coming out of the water after it like rockets. I think the Florida Keys is the best place in the states to go for salt water fishing, they got just about everything you could think of down there. If you ever get a chance try to make a tarpon trip, huge fish, amazing fight.

Hope you like the forum and welcome

Ask more questions of us, combined these boys on nodak know just about everything you could ask about.

Thanks again for showing us how the other half live
:beer: 
cheers mate


----------



## wiskodie1

Hi again
Sorry I guess I missed some stuff, first I'm not really sure about groundhogs up here. I have heard of them in Minnesota but cant recall any thing about them in nodak. I know for sure that there are lots of them out on the east cost in places like Virginia, & Pennsylvania. I know a few guys that use dogs to hunt them but have also heard that they just dump a 55 gallon drum of water down the hole and shoot them when they get flooded out. As for fox we got lots of them and a bunch of **** as well. Still there is better **** hunting in the woods of Minnesota. they use a raccoon fighting call placed outside of old barns and sheds and stuff. They are easy enough to find just look for good water and there will be ***** nearby. We got fox everywhere and mostly use calls to bring them in. mostly hunted in the later part of the year during winter. Don't know if you can use dogs to hunt fox, never looked into it, but I'm sure you could at least bring them along to watch. :wink: And of course you cant forget about coyotes, which are also called in. I know this will be a sore spot with a lot of my fellow nodak members, but we also have a lot of hunting guides you can use. Both in North Dakota, Minnesota, and in Canada. The rest of the states also have guides available. Most of the hunting guides are well priced for the service they provide, I know of a few deer hunting guides in Canada that can put you in place to shoot huge whitetail deer for $2500. plus they can hunt wolf up there as well. I also have a contact that guides for black bear in Minnesota but don't know the price for that. Both bear and deer are mostly shot from tree stands. But deer are also walked up as there are few trees out in our prairie state. We also have cougars in nodak as well, but if I heard right there are only 5 allowed to be shot each year. I'm sure there are others on here that can give you better info if you need it. as for the cougar hunting I could also use a bit of info on the subject, reason being one of the farms we know told us that he saw a large cat chase 2 deer across his driveway the morning before pheasant opener and was wondering if we could look into it for him. I'm waiting for the snow to fly to look for tracks, in hopes that I can find out what's out there, 15 miles away another farmer told us that he had just found one of his cows dead in the field a week before pheasant opener and that the coyotes had gotten into it, he said it was a bit strange to find one dead that time of year. Got me to thinking that maybe it was the cat that the other farmer had seen? Any info would be helpful, but ill get a post up on it soon.

I would offer you and your mates to come over for a bit of shooting up here, but I don't have any land of my own, and have to rely on the local farmers for the right to hunt there land. Which is an honor many other states have already lost, just one more reason to love nodak and the other surrounding states.

hope this helped
happy hunting
:beer:


----------



## wiskodie1

LOL man i cant stop typing
Ok missed more stuff. Ground hogs live in burrows and are about the size of a hair/jack rabbit. They do use dogs to go in and pull them out, jack russells, and then club or shot them. Also poor water down the borrow hole to flush them and shot with 12 gage. The rabbits are the same as yours from the looks of things. The jack rabbits are big and fast as hell, mostly we shoot them with 12 gage when out pheasant hunting. I cant say that I see a lot of cotton tails out in the prairie more then likely just hiding in the grass and I don't see them, but I do see tons of them in the woods of Minnesota. As for rat hunting, cant say we do any of it, but if you showed up on a farmers doorstep and asked to hunt there farm for rats they would probably give you there daughters in thanks for your services.  in short we never take the time to hunt a lot of the things you do. I guess there are just to many things to hunt and fish and not enough time to do them all. I promise to make more of an effort from here on out 
ok thats it im done, cant type anymore, fingers cramping up 
:beer:


----------



## wife

Norm70 said:


> Over here in North Dakota most of our hunting dogs are used for hunting birds. Phesants, Geese, Ducks, sharptail and ruffed grouse. It is illegal to hunt deer with dog over here. I guess i do not know if it is to hunt rabbits? There is not alot of raccon hunting in Nodak although some people still do it. I think your pigeon hunting would compare to our dove hunting, I think.
> 
> Phesants are very big over here especially in the upper midwest. people come from miles around to hunt phesants in North Dakota
> 
> Do you hunt waterfowl over there?
> 
> Fishingwise walleyes are the big sport fish in north dakota. But you can also get pike, perch, trout, bluegills, crappies, and of course carp. One thing you have rpobably never tried is ice fishing which is also big in North Dakota. If you ever get a chance to you should try it you will be hooked. :beer:[/quote
> thanks for the reply mate,it is also illegal to hunt deer over her with dogs,it never used to be and there are stii a few lads who still hunt them with dogs,i am guessing your dove shooting is the same as our pigeon shooting,we set up a hide close to a hedge or on a tree line and then 30 ,40 ,yards put out decoy pigeons,these are either plastic or real birds which we have kept in the freezer,it then looks like the birds are feeding and any pigeons which are flying that way come down for a look to see what they think are there buddys are feeding on,we then shoot them as they land or as they fly past if they do not land,water fowl is another big sport over here,w call it wildfowling,there is a good variety of ducks and geese to shoot over here,i am quite lucky as a freind of mine has a river running through his farm for a couple of miles and we do quite good shooting ducks and lots of canadas off the river,we also decoy there with plastic ducks,a pic below of me with a few ducks and a rabbit,we was out after rabbits at the time bolting them with the polecats you can see but we walked close to the river and managed to shoot 3 ducks as they took off,also another pic of a few hours out on some pigeons,going back to the fish what do crappies and bluegills look like and what size do they go to,also how do you catch them,do they take a spinner or food bait ,do you float fish for them or fish for them on the bottom,i have family over canada and they have told me that ice fishing is great fun,we never get the weather over here to do it and our winters over here are short and the ice would not be safe to walk on,bet its good fun though,speak soon,kev,keep hunting


----------



## wife

wiskodie1 said:


> WOW I think this is the best post I have read on nodak so far. Love all the pics and info on your hunting style. Ours is a lot different. As for hunting up here, well&#8230; there is really no end to it. we got just about everything you could want, white tail deer, mule deer, antelope, pheasant, grouse, goose, duck, sand hill crane, dove, crow, fox, coyote, *****, cotton tail, jack rabbit(hare), beaver. And just on the other side of the river in Minnesota there are more lakes then you can fish in a lifetime, plus a bit of most of everything we have in North Dakota add to that black bear, moose, great squirrel hunting, porcupine, and I'm sure I'm still missing a bunch of stuff. We don't hunt much with dogs except birds. But that's only because most of us have never even heard of the type of hunting you do on your side of the pond. man I would love to see those dogs of yours in action. As for what we hunt with, well most of our game dies from shotgun or rifle. But bow hunting is also big up here. as for offshore deep sea fishing, I'm lucky enough to say that I get to do more then most, as I work offshore in the gulf of Mexico. Yellow fin tuna are my favorite. Talk about a fighting fish, then there are also, black fin tuna, Durango, dolphin, just to name a few. As for bait I use a 5 inch broom handle with a welding rod shoved down the center of it and a couple hooks hanging off the back, cover it with duct tape to give it a bit of class, fish just love the bling and then skip it across the top of the water at night, looks like a flying fish and the tuna go crazy, 100 pound fish coming out of the water after it like rockets. I think the Florida Keys is the best place in the states to go for salt water fishing, they got just about everything you could think of down there. If you ever get a chance try to make a tarpon trip, huge fish, amazing fight.
> 
> Hope you like the forum and welcome
> 
> Ask more questions of us, combined these boys on nodak know just about everything you could ask about.
> 
> Thanks again for showing us how the other half live
> :beer:
> cheers mate


again thanks for taking the time to type all that in,its great to know how other people hunt and also what they hunt and also the type of fish over there,i thought we had it good over here but your fishing sounds superb,also you have alot more to hunt over there than us,black bear and moose,that is great,wolf as well,the lads over here love it if we had wolf to hunt with dogs,they were native in this country once but were hunted to much and we no longer have them ,would love to see any pics of the bears or hear how you actually hunt them,how do you get close to them do you stalk them on foot or use dogs to find them,wish i could come over ther with my 7 dogs and hunt over there for a year,would be hell of a experience,i travel alot over here and have hunted in scotland,england and ireland with dogs and gun and also fished form all,fingers crossed one day in years i will be able to travel further a field,

thanks for all the info and would love to hear more about you hunting,

cheers mate

kev

a pic below of some of the sea fishing i do off a boat,not big fish but we use 20lb line and light rods so can be a good fight,pics

below this pic was from the beach,the fish are flounder and are great to eat,not all days are this good though and if you catch up to 5 of these fish in a day you have a had a good day,this day was greta,the fish were feeding all day










the next 2 fish are 1 small cod and a small bass,this was taken off the boat we fish on,a good cod over here is 10lb to 20lb in weight,they do get bigger but not many get caught,bass go to 18lb and its common to catch bass from 2lb to 11lb in weight,i have caught a 11lb bass and will find the pic,it nearly took my arm off when i was playing it on the rod,


----------



## wife

one thing i do is alot of squirrels as soon as the leaves come off the trees,we only hunt the grey squirrel over here and it is a real pest,i have heard of a squirrel called a fox squirrel ,can anyone tell me what the difference is with these and the grey squirrel,,cheers kev


----------



## MossyMO

The fox squirrel has a reddish tint in color, they are a little smaller in size and much more of a pest than the grey squirrel.


----------



## wife

do they live close to greys and do they get on,grey squirrels you can eat ,i was wondering if the fox squirrel is edible over here there are loads of grey squirrels,i will explain how i hunt them,most people over here push long poles up into the nests and then shoot whatever makes a run for it,on top of the mountains no one hunts and this is where the squirrels get left alone as no one likes walking the rough ground and it is very steep,however this is the place i hunt with my dogs and a few freinds, the mountains go on for miles and you can easily go up there for days and hunt squirrel and camp and fish which is what we do every year,we do have red squirrel and these are protected and there are not many of them due to the grey squirrel being more aggressive and driving them out of there territory,i will go into more detail how we hunt them and it is more effective than pushing poles into the trees,do the fox squirrels also live in dreys,,thanks for any info you can pass on,keep hunting,kev


----------



## Turner

Fox Squirrels are the biggest. They are what I hunted when I was a kid. not bad to eat, you just need a couple for a meal. Would walk into a grove of oak or walnut trees and then sit still till they came out to play or gather food. Would shoot them with anything from .410gauge, 20gauge and a .22 cal rifle. After you shoot a couple in one spot you would have to pick up and move. Stalking them and shooting them with a bow using a blunt arrow was fun too.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... image&cd=1


----------



## wife

you mentioned 22 cal,is that a airrifle that fires a pellet or rim fire or centre fire,i use all 3 but for general squirrel shooting at close range we use airrifles,they come in 17cal,22,cal,20cal,25,the most popular being 17&22,they can go over the limit in power over here but to own a airrifle that is over 12ftlbs in power requires a fac,firearms certificate,a pic below of a day out when i was younger with a airrifle and had a few squirrels


----------



## Turner

i was talking about the .22cal rim fire.


----------



## wife

got you,we use a 22rim fire over here for rabbits and other small vermin,they are a handy bit of kit,ammunition is really cheap,you can buy100 rounds for £55,we use ours when we are shooting crows and pigeons in the hide with the 12 gauges,if we get a crow or pigeon that lands 60 to 100 yards out we can then take it out with the rifle,what has become popular over here in the last 2 years is the 17 rim fire,it has a longer range for rabbits and birds,not sure what your laws are over there with shotguns but over here you can have a 3 shot on a shotgun certificate but if you want a 5 shot you have to put it on your firearms certificate,if you do not own a firearms certificate you cannot own one,what sort of calibre rifle would you use on larger animals such as bear or coyotes or wolves,we use 223,222 for fox and bigger calibres again for deer,a pic of my oldmans 22 rim fire rifle,a tikka,a great tool and its possible to put round after round in the same place around the size of a golfball at 100 yards from a comfortable position,well my old man can do it but i got a problem to hit a football if its a few yards in front of me,i aint the best shot,lol


----------



## wife

getting back to the lurchers we use,for those of you who do not know that much about lurchers the starting point in any lurcher is a greyhound,you then put a dog of your choice over the greyhound,in the 80s alot of people put there border collies over greyhounds which would give you a colliexgreyhound,50%collie%greyhound,you would lose a bit of speed but would gain the intelligence of a collie,this cross would be used for rabbit,fox and other small vermin,people also train there collie x greyhounds to work longnets,for those who do not know waht a longnet is it is a net which you put across a large field for 100 yards,it is about 3 feet high and some 4 feet,you go out into the field early in the morning while the rabbits are feeding away from there burrows,you be as quiet as you can and once the longnet is in place you then send the dog out into the field and the dogs pushes all the rabbits back to there burrows,they then get entangled in the longnet and it takes 2 or 3 people with torches to go across the longnet and dispatch the rabbits,it is possible to get anything from 1 rabbit to 30 plus rabbits using the longnets,the dog has got to be trained not to catch the rabbits but to simply drive them into the net,the next night the same dog will go out with 1 person or more and with a powerful lamp the person will spot a rabbit out feeding anything from 50 yards to 100 yards and the dog will chase the rabbit and catch it,it takes a clever dog to know when you are longnetting and when you are lamping and the dog knows its job when longnetting is to not catch the rabbits but to push them into the net,then when lamping off a slip lead it knows it must catch the rabbits and bring the rabbits live back to the owners hand for him to dispatch,will explain more about other crosses but will put some pics of 2 other greyhounds we use for catching and also for breeding lurchers,pics below


----------



## wife

a old pic of me with my old collie cross,one when he was a pup and one when he was in his prime,this dog could be worked with the gun as well and would retreive ducks from water when shot,he also would take fox and catch rabbit day and night,he did catch hare as well but only on the lamp,a hare is not as hard to catch in the night as in the day,some people say its unsporting to run a hare on the lamp as it is one of the worlds best athletes in the animal world and should only be run in the day,i have caught many hares on the lamp with lurchers and i agree with the saying that they are easier to catch on the lamp than in the day,the lamp dazzles them and although it takes a few minutes for the dog to catch the hare on the lamp the animal is confused and dazzled and the dog stands more chance of catching it,a pic below of my colliex greyhound


----------



## wife

i found the pic of the bass i caught,i was fishing for conger eels when i caught this bass,it was caught on a whole squid,weighed 11lb in weight,tasted great,doubt i will ever catch 1 this size again


----------



## wiskodie1

Nice stuff you posted
As for the wolf hunting, I haven't been able to do it yet, but I'm trying to set up a hunt this February up in Canada with a deer hunting guide I know from up there, we are going to take snowmobiles up on lake of the woods Canada, set up an ecall about 200 yards out from us, and cover our snowmobiles in white covers, then sit between them for cover and see what happens ill be bringing my 22-250 tikka and the other two guys will have 243's. Not a lot of people bother to hunt wolf up there. Mostly the cattle farmers just shoot them on sight when out in the pastures. As for sending dogs after them, well the snow would be a big problem for them in the winter I think, and in the summer the ground is unstable with rock, swamp, and underbrush, your dogs might be able to cover that ground but you would never be able to keep up to them. I'm out at sea working in the oil field at the moment but when I get back up north Ill be going back up to Canada. Ill ask around and check into hunting wolf with dog if I run across any of the hunting guides. As for bear, they set up bait stands, typically use jelly donuts and other sweets. they dump them into a half of a 55 gallon drum and cover them with logs. Then you sit up in a tree stand and wait for the bear to show up, most shoot them with 30-06 and 300s, also use a lot of bows on them too. My grandfather hunts them up in Beltrami forest in northern Minnesota and I also have a friend who's grandfather guides for bears just south of red lake which is also in Minnesota. There are a lot of them around there and in Canada too, this past summer we had one big black bear (250 pounder, guessing) walking around our yard at the cabin, so we chucked rocks at it until it decided to leave, they love trying to get into our garbage can out on the deck. My uncle has chased them off our deck before, using a big pot and spoon  and the neighbor shot a bunch of them a few years ago when they started to get real bad. I think he killed 8 of them in his back yard in one summer if I remember the story right. we don't use any dogs on them in our neck of the woods. But out on the east coast in Virginia and Pennsylvania they run dogs after bear. They set the dogs lose to chase and tree the bear and when the hunter catches up to them, they shoot the bear out of the tree. Also use dogs on pigs/hogs down south in Texas, but they lose a lot of dogs in this sport. The dogs run down the hogs and corner it, then latch onto its ears or nose and hold it until the hunters arrive and dispatch it with a knife. From what I have heard they do run dogs on deer in some places down south. Ill ask around and see if I can find out more about it. but we mostly sit in a tree stands or walk them up. 243, 270, 7mm, 30-60 and bows are used a lot around here, but 12 gage slug and 30-30 are also used a bunch in the big woods of Minnesota. As for moose, well Minnesota is great, but its not much of a sport where I grew up. Four people have to sign up for one tag. My grandpa and uncle fly the plane around the country side until they spot a nice one, then they land the plane hop in the truck and drive over to the moose, get out of the truck and shoot it at about 50 yards, then they get back in the truck and drive back to the farm, jump in the tractor with a bucket loader on the front of it and use it to scope up the moose and bring it back to the farm. Not much work involved in the whole thing, LOL got to love old farmer hunting tactics.  as for fishing&#8230; WOW!!! Talk about a big topic. LOL I haven't even scratched the surface of hunting up here. 
Well that's about all I got time for today
Hope it helped
Happy hunting
:beer:


----------



## sotaman

Wife I lived in the UK for three years. And I was lucky to hook up with a bunch of guys and hunt pheasant rabbits and the little deer you have over there. I was in the Thetford area. And got to know one of the game keepers on the big estate in that neck of the woods. It sure was a great time. I just wish I could get one of them to come over here so I can show him how we do it.

Trevor my friend over there took me fishing one time and we were on a lake that had some huge pike in it. I show up with my ugly stick and a spoon and he laught at me saying I brought a kids pole along and I said you wait and see. He had one of those ten foot poles that could cast to the next county. I later let him fish with my set up and he loved it I left it with him on my return to the states. Come on over some time just bring me some Caffries beer I loved that stuff. I spend a little time in the Cardiff area and sorry ahead of time for the spelling Aberwitswith. Fun times I need to take a vacation there again


----------



## wife

wiskodie1 said:


> Nice stuff you posted
> As for the wolf hunting, I haven't been able to do it yet, but I'm trying to set up a hunt this February up in Canada with a deer hunting guide I know from up there, we are going to take snowmobiles up on lake of the woods Canada, set up an ecall about 200 yards out from us, and cover our snowmobiles in white covers, then sit between them for cover and see what happens ill be bringing my 22-250 tikka and the other two guys will have 243's. Not a lot of people bother to hunt wolf up there. Mostly the cattle farmers just shoot them on sight when out in the pastures. As for sending dogs after them, well the snow would be a big problem for them in the winter I think, and in the summer the ground is unstable with rock, swamp, and underbrush, your dogs might be able to cover that ground but you would never be able to keep up to them. I'm out at sea working in the oil field at the moment but when I get back up north Ill be going back up to Canada. Ill ask around and check into hunting wolf with dog if I run across any of the hunting guides. As for bear, they set up bait stands, typically use jelly donuts and other sweets. they dump them into a half of a 55 gallon drum and cover them with logs. Then you sit up in a tree stand and wait for the bear to show up, most shoot them with 30-06 and 300s, also use a lot of bows on them too. My grandfather hunts them up in Beltrami forest in northern Minnesota and I also have a friend who's grandfather guides for bears just south of red lake which is also in Minnesota. There are a lot of them around there and in Canada too, this past summer we had one big black bear (250 pounder, guessing) walking around our yard at the cabin, so we chucked rocks at it until it decided to leave, they love trying to get into our garbage can out on the deck. My uncle has chased them off our deck before, using a big pot and spoon  and the neighbor shot a bunch of them a few years ago when they started to get real bad. I think he killed 8 of them in his back yard in one summer if I remember the story right. we don't use any dogs on them in our neck of the woods. But out on the east coast in Virginia and Pennsylvania they run dogs after bear. They set the dogs lose to chase and tree the bear and when the hunter catches up to them, they shoot the bear out of the tree. Also use dogs on pigs/hogs down south in Texas, but they lose a lot of dogs in this sport. The dogs run down the hogs and corner it, then latch onto its ears or nose and hold it until the hunters arrive and dispatch it with a knife. From what I have heard they do run dogs on deer in some places down south. Ill ask around and see if I can find out more about it. but we mostly sit in a tree stands or walk them up. 243, 270, 7mm, 30-60 and bows are used a lot around here, but 12 gage slug and 30-30 are also used a bunch in the big woods of Minnesota. As for moose, well Minnesota is great, but its not much of a sport where I grew up. Four people have to sign up for one tag. My grandpa and uncle fly the plane around the country side until they spot a nice one, then they land the plane hop in the truck and drive over to the moose, get out of the truck and shoot it at about 50 yards, then they get back in the truck and drive back to the farm, jump in the tractor with a bucket loader on the front of it and use it to scope up the moose and bring it back to the farm. Not much work involved in the whole thing, LOL got to love old farmer hunting tactics.  as for fishing&#8230; WOW!!! Talk about a big topic. LOL I haven't even scratched the surface of hunting up here.
> Well that's about all I got time for today
> Hope it helped
> Happy hunting
> :beer:


great bit of info there mate,i have family in canada ,toronto area,not sure if you know where that is?that sounds great with snowmobiles waiting for the wolves,i would just like to wintness seeing one in the wild,is it true what they say about wolves,will they attack a grown man if there is a pack of them or are they cowardly and shy creatures?we use 243s for deer down here,i know a few lads who hunt deer with them in scotland,i have some dvds coming soon which i sent off,they are called bearcrazy and from what i been told they turn out a load of dogs and like you said tree the bear,looking forward to seeing the dvd.Also use dogs on pigs/hogs down south in Texas, but they lose a lot of dogs in this sport. ,what sort of dogs do they use for this,sounds interesting,bows are something i have never seen for hunting animals,also you say they use 12s which we have,but what are 30-30,what is a tag for four people signing up,not sure what this means?those mooses must be big,what do they weigh in at,fishing as you said in your post must be good,thanks for taking the time to answer a few of my questions you have been most helpful,its the only opportunity i have to learn about hunting elsewhere,i have been raised from a kid and hunted since all my life and it is something i love,all forms of hunting and fishing are great to learn about,hope to speak to you soon mate,keep hunting,kev :beer: ,a pic below of some more of the dogs we use and some days out with the guns








this is one of my jack russel *****es below,i use her mosly for rabbits in cover and for running rabbits to ground,she also does rat,squirrel,mink,she will do fox but only when out in the open ,when she is to ground on them she is what we call a bayer,some people like this in a dog for foxes and some dont,she has an excellent nose on her and hunts all day,she will also hunt pheasents and any ducks on the sides of rivers


----------



## Turner

Caffrey's beer, did some one say Caffrey's beer. Oh man is that good beer. I can't find any one in the area to order it in. :beer: Wonder what freight cost would be if wife sent us over two cases? :beer:


----------



## wife

sotaman said:


> Wife I lived in the UK for three years. And I was lucky to hook up with a bunch of guys and hunt pheasant rabbits and the little deer you have over there. I was in the Thetford area. And got to know one of the game keepers on the big estate in that neck of the woods. It sure was a great time. I just wish I could get one of them to come over here so I can show him how we do it.
> 
> Trevor my friend over there took me fishing one time and we were on a lake that had some huge pike in it. I show up with my ugly stick and a spoon and he laught at me saying I brought a kids pole along and I said you wait and see. He had one of those ten foot poles that could cast to the next county. I later let him fish with my set up and he loved it I left it with him on my return to the states. Come on over some time just bring me some Caffries beer I loved that stuff. I spend a little time in the Cardiff area and sorry ahead of time for the spelling Aberwitswith. Fun times I need to take a vacation there again


hi there mate,good to hear you done a bit over here, i am guessing the lake you went to is close to me,it was most probaly called llangorse lake,cardiff is right on my doorstep,its a 15 minute drive from my house,i can see it from my bedroom doorstep,when you next come over send me a email and if you can make it you are welcome to hunt with us and fish with us,i also enjoy my pike fishing and although most people over here only fish for them for sport i do take a few for the table and they are good eating,a pic below of some pike which i caught on most probaly the same lake you went to,its one of the most popular lakes in southwales,tight lines mate and keep hunting,kev :beer:


----------



## sotaman

Wife I only went to wales to visit and stuff I lived in East Harling. Close to Norwich. And the lake was only a couple of miles away from East Harling. The name of the estate is Chadwell Estates. The owner is a prince out of the UAE. He loves to hunt and he loves his horses. On the estate they would raise 60k in pheasants 30k in partridge and 30k in ducks. They also had the three different kinds of deer the red deer the row deer and the munk deer or what ever they are called. The rabbit hunting was a blast we drove around in the four wheel drive mule and had a bucket full of shells and drove into the fields and blasted them. We shoot like two hundred that night.

My dad got to beat the brush for a pheasant hunt one day and loved it. I think they paid him like 250 pounds for the day. Boy I also miss the steak Diane from the Hungry Horse.


----------



## sotaman

Turner said:


> Caffrey's beer, did some one say Caffrey's beer. Oh man is that good beer. I can't find any one in the area to order it in. :beer: Wonder what freight cost would be if wife sent us over two cases? :beer:


Sign me up I loved that stuff drank it all the time. I also like stella but I can find that around every once in awhile. And I like the woodpecker cider. But woodchuck cider is just about as good. I am always making snake bites Those are a great refreshing drink.


----------



## wife

sotaman said:


> Wife I only went to wales to visit and stuff I lived in East Harling. Close to Norwich. And the lake was only a couple of miles away from East Harling. The name of the estate is Chadwell Estates. The owner is a prince out of the UAE. He loves to hunt and he loves his horses. On the estate they would raise 60k in pheasants 30k in partridge and 30k in ducks. They also had the three different kinds of deer the red deer the row deer and the munk deer or what ever they are called. The rabbit hunting was a blast we drove around in the four wheel drive mule and had a bucket full of shells and drove into the fields and blasted them. We shoot like two hundred that night.
> 
> My dad got to beat the brush for a pheasant hunt one day and loved it. I think they paid him like 250 pounds for the day. Boy I also miss the steak Diane from the Hungry Horse.


that steak sounds good,never hunted the red deer myself as there are none down where i live,we have fallow,roe,muntjacs,do you hunt now you live over there and what do you hunt?stella,caffreys&woodpecker cider,every shop has it over here,i had caffreys when i was in ireland and it was a different drink taste wise to what it is over here,the cod are coming over here slowly and it is -2,3 tonight and a good bit of frost down,this is the time when the cod come in to shalow water and people hit the beach with there beach casters,will be doing a bit myself in the next 2 weeks,a good cod below


----------



## sotaman

In the month of Oct. I have hunted whitetail deer, Antelope, Pheasants, Turkeys, Ducks and geese. I mainly bow hunt for deer try other things now and again. But keep in touch buddy and what do you know about freight charges for beer


----------



## wife

sotaman said:


> In the month of Oct. I have hunted whitetail deer, Antelope, Pheasants, Turkeys, Ducks and geese. I mainly bow hunt for deer try other things now and again. But keep in touch buddy and what do you know about freight charges for beer


tell me a little more about the bows,how powerful are they,also what range can you kill or fire them,what are the arrows made out of,in the shops over here you can buy crossbows,these are not for hunting though and hunting any animal with a bow is illegal,i have seen few crossbows and fired one at a tree,it certainly does some damage and would kill a fox easy enough,i think the bows you are on about are different though,the cross bows over here you can put sights on like you would have on a rifle,a freind called billy ray freeman of another site told me the other week that his grandson had a bear with a bow and does competions with bow shooting,waiting to hear of him so i can see the pics,are airrifles popular over there as well,this site is addictive and it is good to speak to a freindly bunch of like minded people,keep hunting


----------



## Ande8183

The bow that I shoot is a PSE Predator and it is set at 70 pounds draw weight, and the arrows are made of carbon. Arrows can also be made out of aluminum or wood, but there is not much of a selection of wood arrows anymore. As for the effective distance, I feel comfortable shooting deer up to 50 yards. Some competitive shooters can shoot much further distances.

Nick


----------



## wiskodie1

hello again
your post is quickly turning into my favorite reading of the day. Most of the other posts these days seem to be filled up with hunting politics and a bunch of people crying about the sport. Other then this one I spend most of my time reading over posts and trying to help the new/young hunters that want to get into the sport of hunting. as for wolfs, I'm no expert, and just like you, I cant wait to see them in the wild. I have this dream to watch a pack run across a frozen lake. While I watch them in my scope. LOL not even sure if I will pull the trigger yet, but if my little dream comes true there will be a big black male in the pack and I wont think twice about it. from what I have heard from friends that have been in contact with wolves they are shy and will try and stay away from humans. As for a pack of them attacking a man. I would have to say its more story then anything, I'm sure its happened in the remote places of the wild, like northern Canada and Alaska, but if I had to guess I would say moose and bear are far more dangers. As a matter of fact I would even put them in that order. As for hog hunting, well some of those pigs are BIG!!! 300lbs or better, and they have long sharp tusks, which is why they lose a lot of dogs in this sport. The hog will try and gut the dogs when they latch on to the ears and snout. I have a bunch of guys out here that trap and hunt for hogs, and they talk about them like most people talk about a plague. hogs down south breed as fast as rabbits and tare the forest to shreds looking for food. Cant kill them fast enough!!! I know there are a few Texas boy on the nodak forum and they will know more about it, as for the type of dogs, well I wasn't sure so I sent a close friend of mine an email he has a large hunting ranch down in Texas and a good kennel of dogs that he uses to hunt hogs with. He said that he uses basset hounds and blood hounds to run them down and corner them when he catches up with his dogs and if the hog is big he sends a few pit bulls in to hold it down while he comes in from behind it with his knife. Picks up its back legs and slits the throat. As for moose all I can say is that they make cows look small, taller then a big horse, and the further north you get the bigger they get. Bull moose in Alaska stand about 4 meters at the shoulder!!! Ours are 2-3 meters, as for weight I'm not really sure and don't like to post bad information so ill leave that info to others. As for the four person thing I was talking about. Well moose are so big that the state decided to require 4 hunters to apply for one moose tag, and share the meat between them, typically one family will all sing up together, dad, mom, sister, and brother then dad and son go shoot it. The 30-30 is a lever action rifle. I'm sure you have seen them in American western movies, they are known as the gun that won the west, it's a slow but hard hitting round, most people use open sights on it and use them in dense brush because it doesn't suffer from deflection by a few leafs and sticks that might be in the way of the target. BOW HUNTING!!! well there are bows and then there are crossbows, a crossbow has a stock like a gun and a bow and arrow is like what the Indians used, also like a British longbow. well in high school I spent every second I could out bow hunting or practicing, but the last few years have been so busy that I have fallen out of the sport. I still have all of my equipment, but the sport sort of turned religious for me, and the center of that evolves around practice, sort of an art form in and of itself, which I just haven't had enough time to do. Just like everything else, the more practice you put into it the better you become and I just cant stand the thought of going out into the woods and making a bad shot. For me bow hunting was always about a swift clean kill and without enough practice I just don't feel confident enough. As for what you can kill with a bow&#8230; LOL lets just say that I cant think of a single thing that you cant hunt with a bow, deer is the most popular, bear is a big one too, then you get into everything else pronghorns, birds, varmints, and even fish(mostly carp). Hell when my dad was in his prime he use to shoot strip gophers out on the farm with his old compound bow. As for myself my bow is set at about 60lbs, when I first started out in the sport I cranked it right to the max 72lbs but found later that, during the late season(December) after sitting in a tree stand for 3 hours or longer in temps well below freezing that pulling something back that was that heavy became almost impossible, even when I had spent hours each day all summer long practicing, the elements took there toll and I lost out on a lot of nice bucks because of it. so I set the weight back to an easer weight that I know wont be a problem. RANGE!!! Wow talk about tough. A good bow hunter can kill well out to 70 yards but typically shoot at much closer ranges, 10-30 yards. Its something that can only be learned with practice. I climbed every tree in my back yard, walked across the top of my house and garage. Ripping arrows down into my target in the back yard from every distance, angle and condition I could think of. LOL its great!!! try it sometime, the feeling you have when that arrow takes flight and smacks into the 10ring is worth it. the best part is knowing that you hit your mark before the arrow gets there . From what I have read, I thought archery was making a big comeback in Europe? Not so much hunting but a lot of target competitions? 
Well there is a bunch more info, hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy reading about your hunting and fishing. Speaking of fishing ill try to get to that subject one of these days. If you haven't done so already check out all the pics that the nodak boys have posted in the photo albums, great stuff to look at in there.
Happy hunting
:beer:


----------



## wife

Ande8183 said:


> The bow that I shoot is a PSE Predator and it is set at 70 pounds draw weight, and the arrows are made of carbon. Arrows can also be made out of aluminum or wood, but there is not much of a selection of wood arrows anymore. As for the effective distance, I feel comfortable shooting deer up to 50 yards. Some competitive shooters can shoot much further distances.
> 
> Nick


deer at 50 yards,great stuff,i doubt i could hit a anything with one,to get the opportunity to hunt with a bow would be great,you guys dont realise how lucky you are,sounds great,keep hunting,kev


----------



## wife

wiskodie1 said:


> hello again
> your post is quickly turning into my favorite reading of the day. Most of the other posts these days seem to be filled up with hunting politics and a bunch of people crying about the sport. Other then this one I spend most of my time reading over posts and trying to help the new/young hunters that want to get into the sport of hunting. as for wolfs, I'm no expert, and just like you, I cant wait to see them in the wild. I have this dream to watch a pack run across a frozen lake. While I watch them in my scope. LOL not even sure if I will pull the trigger yet, but if my little dream comes true there will be a big black male in the pack and I wont think twice about it. from what I have heard from friends that have been in contact with wolves they are shy and will try and stay away from humans. As for a pack of them attacking a man. I would have to say its more story then anything, I'm sure its happened in the remote places of the wild, like northern Canada and Alaska, but if I had to guess I would say moose and bear are far more dangers. As a matter of fact I would even put them in that order. As for hog hunting, well some of those pigs are BIG!!! 300lbs or better, and they have long sharp tusks, which is why they lose a lot of dogs in this sport. The hog will try and gut the dogs when they latch on to the ears and snout. I have a bunch of guys out here that trap and hunt for hogs, and they talk about them like most people talk about a plague. hogs down south breed as fast as rabbits and tare the forest to shreds looking for food. Cant kill them fast enough!!! I know there are a few Texas boy on the nodak forum and they will know more about it, as for the type of dogs, well I wasn't sure so I sent a close friend of mine an email he has a large hunting ranch down in Texas and a good kennel of dogs that he uses to hunt hogs with. He said that he uses basset hounds and blood hounds to run them down and corner them when he catches up with his dogs and if the hog is big he sends a few pit bulls in to hold it down while he comes in from behind it with his knife. Picks up its back legs and slits the throat. As for moose all I can say is that they make cows look small, taller then a big horse, and the further north you get the bigger they get. Bull moose in Alaska stand about 4 meters at the shoulder!!! Ours are 2-3 meters, as for weight I'm not really sure and don't like to post bad information so ill leave that info to others. As for the four person thing I was talking about. Well moose are so big that the state decided to require 4 hunters to apply for one moose tag, and share the meat between them, typically one family will all sing up together, dad, mom, sister, and brother then dad and son go shoot it. The 30-30 is a lever action rifle. I'm sure you have seen them in American western movies, they are known as the gun that won the west, it's a slow but hard hitting round, most people use open sights on it and use them in dense brush because it doesn't suffer from deflection by a few leafs and sticks that might be in the way of the target. BOW HUNTING!!! well there are bows and then there are crossbows, a crossbow has a stock like a gun and a bow and arrow is like what the Indians used, also like a British longbow. well in high school I spent every second I could out bow hunting or practicing, but the last few years have been so busy that I have fallen out of the sport. I still have all of my equipment, but the sport sort of turned religious for me, and the center of that evolves around practice, sort of an art form in and of itself, which I just haven't had enough time to do. Just like everything else, the more practice you put into it the better you become and I just cant stand the thought of going out into the woods and making a bad shot. For me bow hunting was always about a swift clean kill and without enough practice I just don't feel confident enough. As for what you can kill with a bow&#8230; LOL lets just say that I cant think of a single thing that you cant hunt with a bow, deer is the most popular, bear is a big one too, then you get into everything else pronghorns, birds, varmints, and even fish(mostly carp). Hell when my dad was in his prime he use to shoot strip gophers out on the farm with his old compound bow. As for myself my bow is set at about 60lbs, when I first started out in the sport I cranked it right to the max 72lbs but found later that, during the late season(December) after sitting in a tree stand for 3 hours or longer in temps well below freezing that pulling something back that was that heavy became almost impossible, even when I had spent hours each day all summer long practicing, the elements took there toll and I lost out on a lot of nice bucks because of it. so I set the weight back to an easer weight that I know wont be a problem. RANGE!!! Wow talk about tough. A good bow hunter can kill well out to 70 yards but typically shoot at much closer ranges, 10-30 yards. Its something that can only be learned with practice. I climbed every tree in my back yard, walked across the top of my house and garage. Ripping arrows down into my target in the back yard from every distance, angle and condition I could think of. LOL its great!!! try it sometime, the feeling you have when that arrow takes flight and smacks into the 10ring is worth it. the best part is knowing that you hit your mark before the arrow gets there . From what I have read, I thought archery was making a big comeback in Europe? Not so much hunting but a lot of target competitions?
> Well there is a bunch more info, hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy reading about your hunting and fishing. Speaking of fishing ill try to get to that subject one of these days. If you haven't done so already check out all the pics that the nodak boys have posted in the photo albums, great stuff to look at in there.
> Happy hunting
> :beer:


great post mate,not sure about you but if i managed to get myself a wolf with the rifle i would have to have the head mounted,what a achievement that would be,hope your dream comes good for you mate,again with bows,it is popular over here for competitions,but you cannot hunt with one,i would love to hunt with one and to experience a good clean kill with one,i have shot all sorts of animals with shotguns of different gauges and also airrifles of all calibres and shot many rifles,to do it with a bow would be great,what is a pronghorn,is it a bird?will have to forgive me as you have alot more stuff over there and i have no idea what a pronghorn is,lol,looked at the pics of you lads with your fish,the bass are different to what i thought they were,we have sea bass ,looks good sport,do you lads use braid over there,braid has only recently been popular over here and replaced nylon,although some lads still use nylon,i use braid when out fishing deep water at sea,the weight is 2lb in weight to get your bait to the bottom,your a mind of info mate and have been a great help to me,again i have been on here more than on my other forums which are hunting forums over here,if any of you are interested in taking a look at some of the forums over here i can put the links up for you to look at,its all the same as what i do,rabbits,fox,deer,fishing,shooting and trapping,some of the lads on there have some great pics of there dogs in action on fox before it was banned over here,also some great pics of good number of deer took with lurchers in 1 night,a pic below of a deer took with dogs,look forward to talking to you all again,you will all be getting fed up with my questions but does anyone own ferrets over there for ferreting to rabbits,i have looked to see but cant find anything related to ferrets over there,also the use of airrifles and what you hunt with them,look forward to reading your answers and learning a bit more about the way you all hunt over there


----------



## sotaman

Wife do a search for any critter you have questions about and you should see pics. Antolope are the fastest land animal we have in North America they can reach speeds of sixty miles per hour and maintain forty pretty easy. They live in the prairies and they have very good eye sight so they are really hard to get close to.

Check out www.cabelas.com for the toys we use over here. They will have everything but guns on the website. You can check out the bows fish gear and what ever else you are intrested in.


----------



## wife

sotaman said:


> Wife do a search for any critter you have questions about and you should see pics. Antolope are the fastest land animal we have in North America they can reach speeds of sixty miles per hour and maintain forty pretty easy. They live in the prairies and they have very good eye sight so they are really hard to get close to.
> 
> Check out www.cabelas.com for the toys we use over here. They will have everything but guns on the website. You can check out the bows fish gear and what ever else you are intrested in.


cheers mate,thats a tip top web page,the duck decoys on the whirly machine,never seen one of them before for ducks ,we use them alot for pigeon decoying,they bring the birds in close enough to have a look at our decoys then we bring them down with the 12s


----------



## irish

Well i run dogs in Wisconsin we hunt Black Bear and **** still get to run them we keep fighting for the right ! Have many good times running bear ,have shot up to 508lbs but most in Wi run 190lbs that is the avrage taken in Wi.Ill find some of the pics and post them . Your pics are great and nice to see how people on the other side of the pond hunt .

Good hunting Irish :beer:


----------



## wife

irish said:


> Well i run dogs in Wisconsin we hunt Black Bear and **** still get to run them we keep fighting for the right ! Have many good times running bear ,have shot up to 508lbs but most in Wi run 190lbs that is the avrage taken in Wi.Ill find some of the pics and post them . Your pics are great and nice to see how people on the other side of the pond hunt .
> 
> Good hunting Irish :beer:


would love to see some pics mate,that would be great,if you can show me pics do you mind me putting them up on one of our hunting sites over here for others to see,they would find it great to see dog pics from over there,the biggest thing we got over here is the possibility of big black cats,there has been loads of sightings but nothing shot or caught yet,sightings all over the country,we also have wildboar over here ,not loads as they were escapes from farms but they have bred over the years and the numbers are getting bigger,look forward to the pics,keep hunting,will find some more pics of the dogs we have over here and put them up


----------



## wife

Bobm said:


> Some powerful looking dogs :beer:


the pic in your avatar mate,what dog is it?it looks like a american bull to me but i could be wrong,2 freinds of mine have just got 2 p.b pups,expecting them to make 18,21 inch in height to the shoulder


----------



## wife

PIC OF A SQUIRREL HAD TODAY IN A TRAP,NOW THE LEAVES ARE COMING OFF WE ARE SEEING ALOT MORE OF THEM


----------



## irish

Will send you some pics and put them were you want . 
Irish


----------



## wife

cheers mate,looking forward to pics,sent you a pm ,kev :beer:


----------



## wife

WENT FOR A WALK TODAY TO SEE WHAT SQUIRREL ACTIVITY WAS ABOUT,ALSO TO TAKE 2 NEW DOGS OUT AND GET THEM USED TO THE OLDER DOGS AND HOPEFULLY HAVE A CHASE ON A FEW SQUIRRELS OR WATCH THE OTHER DOGS AND HEAR THE COMMOTION OF THE CHASE,THE LEAVES ARE LATE COMING OFF THE TREES AND IT WAS QUITE DIFFICULT TO SEE THAT FAR UP IN THE TREES,THE DOGS MARKED LOTS OF TREES FOR US AND WE DID GET TO CHASE 3 SQUIRRELS THAT THEN DOGS MARKED,2 OF THE SQUIRRELS GIVE US A CHASE TO SOME TALL BIRCH TREES THAT WERE REALLY THICK WITH LEAVES AND WE LOST THEM IN THESE TREES,WE DID MANAGE A GOOD CHASE ON 1 SQUIRREL AND WE CHASED IT THROUGH A LINE OF TREES AND IT EVENTUALLY MADE A RUN FOR IT ACROSS THE FLOOR AND 1 OF THE RUSSELS PICKED IT UP WITH THE OTHER DOGS SECONDS BEHIND,NOT A GOOD DAY WITH BAGGING SQUIRRELS BUT GOT MY MATES BULL PUP OUT FOR ITS FIRST TIME AND ALSO MY RUSSEL PUP OUT AS WELL,TOOK A FEW PICS OF ALL THE DOGS,WHAT WE NEED IS A FEW DAYS FROST AND THE LEAVES WILL BE OFF,WE THINK ANOTHER 3 WEEKS AND WE CAN GET OUT AND HAVE A GOOD GO,A FEW PICS BELOW
MY MATES BULL PUP
























MY BULL CROSS LURCHER
















A FEW PIC OF THE RUSSELS AND OTHER TERRIERS


----------



## wife

WENT OUT LAST NIGHT WITH KEY ***** A FREIND OVER HERE IN WALES OF ANOTHER HUNTING FORUM ,HERE IS A LINK FOR ANY WHO WANT TO HAVE A LOOK AT OUR FORUMShttp://z10.invisionfree.com/hunte ... /index.php?
FOR A LOOK ON A SMALL ESTATE WITH A GAME KEEPER,HE BEEN LOSING A FEW DUCKS ON THE FLIGHT PONDS AND ASKED US TO HAVE A SHINE ROUND WITH HIM,THE WEATHER WAS TERRIBLE AND AS WE ARRIVED IT WAS RAINING HARD,ON THE WAY TO THE BIT OF GROUND WHERE THE FLIGHT PONDS WERE ALL THE ROADS WAS FLOODED AND THE DRAINS WERE OVERFLOWING,WITHIN 2 MINUTES OF GETTING INTO THE FIRST FIELD WE WAS WET RIGHT THROUGH,THE WIND WAS PRETTY KEEN AS WELL WHICH DID NOT HELLP THE KEEPER WITH KEEPING HIS RIFLE STILL AND THE SCOPES CLEAR,WE WALKED A FEW FIELDS AND BOTH THE LURCHERS WHICH WE TOOK FOR A FEW BUNNYS AND TO RETREIVE ANY FOX THAT WERE SHOT STARTED PULLING ON THE LEAD,WE STOPPED AND HAD A QUICK SQUEAL IN A LARGE FIELD WITH A WOOD AT THE END,A QUICK SHINE WITH THE LAMP AND WE COULD SEE A PAIR OF EYES AT THE BOTTOM OF THE WOOD,IT WAS IN RANGE FOR THE RIFLE BUT THERE WAS A FEW SHEEP BEHIND IT IN THE DISTANCE,ONLY WAY ROUND IT WAS TO WALK TO THE RIGHT A BIT AND GET A CLEAR PIC OF THE FOX WITH NO SHEEP BEHIND IT,THE FOX SAT ON THE EDGE OF THE FIELD AND HE PUT THE SCOPE ON IT AND LET A SHOT OFF,JUST AS HE PULLED THE TRIGGER THERE WAS A GOOD GUST OF WIND ,WE LOOKED WITH THE LAMP TO SEE THE FOX AND WE COULD SEE NO SIGN OF IT,THE DOGS WERE PULLING ON THE LEAD SO WE LET SLIP,HE HAD CLIPED THE FOX AND THE DOGS DONE THE DECENT THING AND FINISHED THE FOX OFF WITH A QUICK SHAKE,WALKED A FEW MORE FIELDS AND SEEN NOTHING BUT BUNNYS AND WE DID NOT RUN THEM AS THERE WAS A LOAD OF LOOSE ROCKS AROUND THE FIELD,WE THEN GOT BACK TO TRUCK AND DROVE TO SOME OTHER FIELDS WITH FLIGHT PONDS IN,SOAKING WET WE GOT OVER THE FIRST GATE AND PUT THE LAMP ON,AT THE END OF THE FIELD WAS A GOOD SIZE FOX WALKING ACROSS,IT DID NOT SEEM TO BOTHERED BY THE LAMP AND ALTHOUGH IT WAS MOVING IT WAS JUST HUNTING THE FIELD,A QUICK SQUEAL AND IT STOPPED IN ITS TRACKS,WE TURNED THE LAMP OFF AND WALKED ANOTHER 50 YARDS CLOSER AND IT HAD GONE INTO A LARGE PATCH OF BRAMBLE ,WE GAVE ANOTHER SQUEAL AND SEEN IT ON TOP OF A STEEP BANKING,AFTER WIPING THE SIGHTS DOWN AS THEY WERE NOW WET THE KEEPER GOT A CLEAR PIC AND FIRED A SHOT OFF,IT WAS A GOOD SHOT AND WE SEEN THE FOX ROLL DOWN THE BANK AND STOP AT SOME OLD FENCING,LET THE DOGS OFF AND THEY WENT TO THE SPOT WHERE HE HAD SHOT THE FOX AND FOLLOWED THE SCENT DOWN WHERE THE FOX HAD ROLLED,WE THEN HEARD A BIT OF A YELP AND WHEN WE GOT THERE BOTH OF THE DOGS HAD RAN INTO SOME RUSTY BAD WIRE FENCING WHERE THE FOX HAD STOPPED ROLLING,THEY HAD GOT THEMSELFES FREE OF THE WIRE AND WERE HAVING A RAG OF THE FOX,2 GOOD SIZE DOG FOXES AND THE KEEPER WAS HAPPY,COULD NOT CARRY THE FOXES BACK TO THE TRUCK SO HUNG THEN UP IN THE TREES BY THE FLIGHT PONDS FOR THE LADS WHO RENT THE DUCK SHOOTING RIGHTS TO SEE THE DUCK THIEFS GONE,POOR LADS HAVE SPENT ALOT OF TIME BUILDING LITTLE PERMANENT HIDES FROM WHERE THEY CAN SHOOT THE DUCKS AND ALSO OBSERVE THEM WHEN OUT OF SEASON AND AND THEY SHOULD BE HAPPY WHEN THEY SEE THE FOXES HUNG UP IN THE TREES BY THE DIFFERENT PONDS,A FEW PICS BELOW OF THE DOGS SOAKING WET BACK AT THE TRUCK


----------



## wife

THEY GETTING BIGGER,THIS WILL FEED THE DOGS FOR A WHILE


----------



## luveyes

Hey wife,

Welcome.

I spent a bit of time in Whales (15 years ago). I remember the names of 2 towns (there were many more) Aberistwyth and Llanidlios (? spelling on both). The area was beautiful, rugged, peaceful and friendly. Would love to make it back someday. Just tell the old ladies in the pastry shops that htey need to add sweet to the cream filling in the pastries. Still get sick thinking about it.


----------



## wife

those 2 places are not far from me,the one place i done a fair bit of hunting up there,had a few hours out this afternoon with a few freinds poking squirrel dreys,we took my russel along and and a few other terriers,a good day,we did not use the gun today and we seen and chased a good few squirrels and the dogs caught 2,the first one we chased to a hole and we got him to move by putting the ferret in the hole,he bolted out and the dogs caught it on the run,the second one came out of the nest and tried to make a run for it and the dogs caught this one as well,only 2 squirrels but got the dogs out of the kennels for a few hours and had a good walk


----------



## jgat

Great posts Wife. I love reading them. Do you have seasons for hunting or can you hunt year round?


----------



## wife

jgat said:


> Great posts Wife. I love reading them. Do you have seasons for hunting or can you hunt year round?


cheers mate,i love doing a bit of squirreling with the dogs,its great fun,dogs screaming and squirrels running everywhere,today was just for sport and we did not take any guns,as for having seasons over here we do have seasons for ducks,pheasents,and deer,rabbits,squirrel,pigeon,crow you can hunt all year round and and also fox,most lads have what they call sporting seasons and stop hunting in the summer to allow everything to breed,i do stop a bit but on some ground its a case of pestcontrol and if i do not go all year the landowners will find someone else to control the vermin,what i do is when ferreting in the summer i keep any young rabbits alive and take them to farms with the landowners permission that do not have many rabbits on,i do the same when trapping squirrels and often take squirrels to other areas,its is not allowed in this country to move certain animals and i have to be careful what i move,i a bit of softy at heart and do not like killing any young animals,i came home once with a baby squirrel that had gone into one of my traps,i had already caught a big female with teats and a big male and i guessed there would be some young ones around ,i went to the same line of trees where my traps were and found 2 babys which had been killed by magpies and got 1 baby in my trap,they were very young and the squirrel in my trap i knew would not survive without its mother whichi had caught and killed 2 days earlier,i took it home and the wife and kids handreared it and we still have it as a pet today,his name is lucky for obvioues reasons and he is 3 years age now,another pic of a freinds dog which we took out 2 weeks ago for the first time,he had the dog at 7 months of age and before he took it out he had to get it to jump and also make sure it would not chase sheep,he also had to do a fair bit of training with it as far as obedience was concerned,it was 12 months of age 2 weeks ago and we took it out for its first time on the lamp,for people who do not know what this is it means we enter a field at early hours of the morning in darkness and switch on a powerful lamp with a narrow beam,we then pick out a rabbit and slip the dog off,we ran 2 rabbits with my lurcher which he caught,my mates dog was pulling on his lead so we thought we would give him a go,he caught his first rabbit and brought it back,we ran another 2 rabbits of which 1 of them he caught and the other got away,a good strt for the dog and we looking forward to getting out again as soon as we get the right conditions ,a pic below


----------



## patter

hi wife
how thing whit your mink ferret breeding plan..?
do you already have pups..???


----------



## wife

although it is possible for them to breed i have spoken to my mate who has the mink and ferret and it is yet to come in season,i have spoke to alot of lads and when this is done it is quite common for the mother to miscarry,this is one of the reasons you dont see this cross much ,still time will see and i will keep you posted,keep hunting


----------



## wife

patter said:


> hi wife
> how thing whit your mink ferret breeding plan..?
> do you already have pups..???


i am glad you replied to this topic mate as i lost this site when my computer packed in,i had searched for it a few times on google and still could not find it,if it was not for my email saying someone had replied to this topic i doubt i would of found it again,i enjoyed coming on here and reading the ways you lot hunt over there and the different things you hunt,its good to be back on and i had a good season and got a few good tales i can share with you concerning fox control and got some pics as well i can chuck up,look forward to talking to you all again,kev.w.keep hunting :beer:


----------



## Doogie

nice pics kev, I am just getting into Terrier hunting and its a blast. We use German Jagd Terriers and Patterdale Terriers as hole dogs to root out Racoons from under old abonded farm houses and a Redline Ariedale as a lurcher. And to pull Bobcats out of rock and brush piles. We want to find some Badger holes and try to root them with the Terriers and the Ariedale. We also want to den some coyotes with them little black dogs. Some parts of Tennesse and Georgia they still allow deer to be ran with dogs. Here in Montana we use dogs to hunt Bobcat, Racoon and Mountain Lions


----------



## wife

hi mate,good to hear another man who likes there dogs,sounds like you have some good hunting over there mate,you guys are lucky to be able to hunt some of the animals you can over there,things getting worse over here mate,you have a pm mate :beer:


----------



## poppaduck

Doogie said:


> nice pics kev, I am just getting into Terrier hunting and its a blast. We use German Jagd Terriers and Patterdale Terriers as hole dogs to root out Racoons from under old abonded farm houses and a Redline Ariedale as a lurcher. And to pull Bobcats out of rock and brush piles. We want to find some Badger holes and try to root them with the Terriers and the Ariedale. We also want to den some coyotes with them little black dogs. Some parts of Tennesse and Georgia they still allow deer to be ran with dogs. Here in Montana we use dogs to hunt Bobcat, Racoon and Mountain Lions


Doogie.....There is no place in Tennessee thats legal to run or hunt deer with dogs that I am aware of, but in our neighbor state of Alabama there are areas that it is still legal to hunt or run deer with dogs, and maybe Louisiana, but i'm not a 100% sure on that. There are so many deer in Tennessee you don't need dogs to help you harvest them but you need good insurance if you drive here ,LOL. I harvested a nice 4x4, $2000.00 last year with my truck. Jack Russels, Fiste, and Mountain Cur are the dogs of choice for squirrel hunting in Tennessee. The Mountain Curs are also used for Bobcat, ****, and Bear in East Tennessee.
poppaduck.......good luck and good hunting


----------



## Doogie

I could of been wrong about exactly were. There are a few guys that are from the south that live up here and every fall they all load up and head back down for a week of deer dogin. I think I might see if I cant tag along this year


----------



## rolly

Glad to have a few of the terrier guys getting in some posting here. We are definately the minority here...LOL! I still enjoy waterfowling and to a lesser extent the big game hunting, but nothing beats watching my dogs work to find a big ol 35lb ****, put the pressure on, and draw him out to the light. Makes the non believers, believers in a hurry about what a little dog can do. Post some pics Doogie and wife about terrier hunting if you can without being graphic.


----------

